# 2013 Season results for the HO Slot Car Club of NC



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Happy New Year to everyone,
Here is a listing for each race and then the season totals:
BEACH JET:

The Race Place 4/7/13
1. Tom Bowman
2.Michael Trasente
3. Bob Weichbrodt

Electric Motor Speedway 6/2/13
1. Dwayne Hoyle
2. Chris Walker
3. Bob Weichbrodt

Lewis's Lunacy 9/22/13
1. Bob Weichbrodt
2. Lewis Wuori

Pit Stop Raceway 10/27/13
1. Chris Walker
2. Dwayne Hoyle
3. Bob Weichbrodt

Electric Motor Speedway 11/17/13
1. Dwayne Hoyle
2. Chris Walker
3. Steve Acesta

NC Inter. Speedway 12/28/13
1. Bob Weichbrodt
2. Dwayne Hoyle
3. Lewis Wuori
Here are the 2013 Season Totals, the first number is the overall points for all six races, the final number is with two drops of the driver's worst races.

All 6 races 4 races(worst two races dropped) # of races
1. Dwayne Hoyle 618 618 4
2. Bob Weichbrodt 859 599 6
3. Chris Walker 592 592 4
4. Troy Walker 476 476 4
5. Lewis Wouri 291 291 2
6. Steve Acesta 276 276 2 
7. Joe Caponero 234 234 2
8. Bill Davis 227 227 2
9. Tom Bowman 157 157 1
10. Michael Trasente 147 147 1
11.Tom Hobgood 129 129 1
12. Joe Fromme 125 125 1
13. Carmin Trasente 123 123  1
14. Chuck Atkins 119 119 1
15. Jeannie Walker 118 118 1
16. Donnie Dunovant 117 117 1
17. Joe Cassiba 116 116 1
18. David Carlyle 99 99 1 
19. Joey Caponero 94 94 1

So a BIG congratulations to Dwayne Hoyle on winning the season Beach Jet series! 

NOVICE CLASS:

Pit Stop Raceway 3/17/13
1. Joe Caponero
2. Bill Davis
3. Cliff Henke

The Race Place 4/7/13
1. Cliff Henke
2. Tom Hobgood
3. Bill Davis

NC Inter. Speedway 5/5/13
1. Danny Hamby
2. Jim Morris
3. Cliff Henke

Electric Motor Speedway 6/2/13
1. Bill Davis
2. Joe Fromme
3. Donnie Dunovant

Pit Stop Raceway 10/27/13
1. Chris Walker
2. Steve Acesta
3. Joe Caponero

Electric Motor Speedway 11/17/13
1. Chris Walker
2. Steve Acesta
3. Chuck Atkins

NC Inter. Speedway 12/28/13
1. Chris Walker
2. Lewis Wuori
3. Troy Walker 
Here are the season totals for the NOVICE Class:

Every one missed at least two of the seven races so the drops are automatically figured in.

1. Chris Walker 884 5
2. Donnie Dunovant 772 5
3. Bill Davis 678 4
4. Joe Caponero 656 4
5. Troy Walker 639 4
6. Cliff Henke 521 3
7. Michael Trasente 448 3
8. JT Carney 385 3
9. Joey Caponero 366 3
10. Steve Acesta 362 2
11. Chris Campbell 354 3
12. Carmin Trasente 265 2
13. Lewis Wuori 186 1
14. Tom Hobgood 174 1
15. Joe Fromme 174 1
16. Danny Hamby 162 1
17. Chuck Atkins 159 1
18. Jim Morris 154 1
19. David Carlyle 121 1
20. Jason Campbell 114 1
21. Tucker Durgin 88 1

SRT Class
We only ran one event for this class and here were the totals:

1. Danny Hamby 198
2. Jim Morris 187
3. Vernon Dew 181
4. Bill Davis 168
5. Cliff Henke 151
6. Donnie Dunovant 141
7. Chris Campbell 136
8. Joey Caponero 130
9. Tucker Durgin 125
10. Joe Caponero 118

SUPER STOCK
We ran this class at 8 events so the Season totals will be with 3 drops.
Chassis All 8 races (Av per race) 5 races(3 drops) {Av per race} Number of races
1. Bob Weichbrodt G3R 2069 258.6 1451 290.2 8
2. Donnie Dunovant G3R 1128 1128 225.6 5
3. Chris Walker G3R 1029 1029 257.2 4
4. Bill Davis Storm 910 910 227.5 4
5. Joe Caponero Storm 906 906 226.5 4
6. Dwayne Hoyle G3R 864 864 216 4
7. CLiff Henke G3R 711 711 237 3
8. Michael Trasente Storm 695 695 231.6 3
9. Chris Campbell Storm 624 624 208 3
10. Justin Carney Storm 551 551 183.6 3
11. Vernon Dew Slottech T3 512 512 256 2
12. Steve Acesta G3R 487 487 243.5 2
13. Lewis Wuori G3R 419 419 209.5 2
14. Carmin Trasente Storm 413 413 206.5 2
15. Joey Cassiba Slottech T3 374 374 187 2
16. Joey Caponero Storm 373 373 186.5 2
17. Tom Bowman Storm 258 258 258 1
18. Troy Walker Storm Extreme* 212 212 212 1
19. Tom Hobgood Storm 202 202 202 1
20. Chuck Atkins G3R 160 160 160 1
21. Tucker Durgin Storm 140 140 140 1 

Interestingly, if you go by the average point total per race the standings get shuffled a little:
1. Bob Weichbrodt 5 races 290.2
8 races 258.6
2. Tom Bowman 1 race 258
3. Chris Walker 4 races  257.2
4. Vernon Dew 2 races 256
5. Steve Acesta 2 races 243.5
6. Cliff Henke 3 races 237
7. Michael Trasente 3 races 231.6
8. Bill Davis 4 races 227.5
9. Joe Caponero 4 races 226.5
10. Donnie Dunovant 5 races 225.6

Here is a breakdown by chassis:
Wins Top 5s
BSRT G3R 7 28
Slottech T3 1 1
Wizzard Storm 0 7 

One final note:
I'll be accepting suggestions for the 2014 Season classes through January 5th(Sunday night) so please answer the questionaire if you have not done so yet.

Thanks to all for participating and I am looking forward to an even better 2014 Season!!!

Sincerely,

Bob Weichbrodt
HO Slot car Club Of North Carolina
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

Hey Bob ...Thanks for all your work keeping things going in NC! 

Best Racing...

TOM


----------

